
Why aren’t chip credit cards stopping “card present” fraud in the US? - Tomte
https://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2018/11/why-arent-chip-credit-cards-stopping-card-present-fraud-in-the-us/
======
just_myles
That seems fairly obvious. Most places still do not support the chip.

